# فوائد التدخين



## لوقا عادل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

_*التدخين وفوائده*_

يوفر وقتك ويوفر عليك شراء الملابس الرياضية لأنك ستصبح عدو للرياضة 

والتدخين هو السبب الرئيسي الذي 

يضبط المزاج و

يزيد الانتباه ويحسن الأداء و

يساعد علي التعلم وتقوية الذاكرة. علي التغلب علي الغضب والتوتر.

يخفف من الإحساس بالألم.

يمكن الإنسان من السيطرة علي النفس والتصرفات.

النشاط والحيوية.

ينقص الوزن دون معاناة استخدام نظام غذائي خاص.

الشعور بالمتعة والسعادة، يقلل من التوتر، ويزيد من قدرتك علي الإسترخاء وزيادة التنبيه

 
*النيكوتين يدعم نمو الخلايا السرطانية*





دا راي في التدخين 


علي فكره دا للمزيد من الضحك               :smi411:


----------



## نفرتاري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى

بس يارب ميكنش دا رايك الحقيقى فى اتدخين

مرسى يا لوقا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*اية دا يا لوقا 
دا انت كدة بتحببهم في التدخين مش بتكرههم فية 
مشكووووور*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىى على الفوائد ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> _*التدخين وفوائده*_
> 
> يوفر وقتك ويوفر عليك شراء الملابس الرياضية لأنك ستصبح عدو للرياضة
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههه شكرا للنصيحه لاننى بدخن
​*


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة جدا


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحمد لله  انا  مبدخنش

شكرا  للفوائد​*


----------



## iam_with_you (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جامدة جدا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه حلو بس صح اوع يكون دة رائيك اكيد بيوفر فى حاجات كتير:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىى 
علي مرورك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ديه الحاجات الى بتضر بس انت عكسها ربنا مع الى بيدخن ويقويه على الاقلاع عنها وربنا يباركك على الموضوع الضار ده
هههه


----------



## لوقا عادل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_مرسي علي مرورك _
_نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## botros_22 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل​


----------



## لوقا عادل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الجميل مرورك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## سامح روماني2 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مين اللي قال انو السجاير ملهاش فوائد !! ادخل شوف بنفسك فوائد السجاير*






مستني تعليقاتكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

لوقا عادل قال:


> _*التدخين وفوائده*_
> 
> يوفر وقتك ويوفر عليك شراء الملابس الرياضية لأنك ستصبح عدو للرياضة
> 
> ...



هههههههههه موضوع خفيف دم. وأنا هضيف من عندي: التدخين يساعدك على تكوين صداقات جديدة، خاصة لما ما يكون معك سجاير أو ولعة (يعني من مبدأ التكافل البشري وقت الأزمات)


----------

